

Show HN: Bookqueue, The Antisocial Bookshelf Application     - caffo

Hi guys.<p>I’m looking for some feedback from the great HN community. I just soft launched the beta version of my humble bookshelf application, bookqueue. I've been working on it as a pet project since 2007. The idea is having a place to track all books you have been reading and having some nice stats around it, with less focus in the social aspects.<p>My own queue can be found here: http://bookqueue.net/caffo<p>You can also create your own at http://bookqueue.net/<p>Thanks!
======
bunchesofdonald
I really like the idea. I often will buy books, intending to read them
(someday), and then promptly forget that I have them. This would be great for
that, and I like the past stats for how many pages/books I've read.

Here are some notes I took while playing with the site:

1\. It would be great to have a way to add multiple books to your queue at the
same time, or at least to not have to re-do your search after you've added a
book. Especially when you're loading in a back-log.

2\. Have more than 10 search results.

3\. If you hit the back button, after a book has been added, you get the book
twice. (It happened when I added Anathem to the 'will read' list.)

4\. Make Author name clickable, so it shows a list of books by that author.

5\. Why would I want to edit the description/title/author of a book that's
already in the system? I think you might consider making this an admin
function and have a way to submit changes, rather than letting users deal
directly with that.

6\. It would be great to have a recommendation system, or maybe more
orthogonal to the system would be to specifically recommend someone's next
book. I know I often have problems deciding what my next book should be.

~~~
caffo
Thanks for your considerations. I think all of them make real sense and will
add them to the development schedule. Recommendations are almost done.

------
adam-_-
Absolutely lovely design, great job!

One point: it wasn't immediately obvious to me that the right hand logo was a
clickable logo back to the homepage.

.net as TLD for a webapp feels a bit odd too but it's probably fine for beta.

~~~
caffo
Thanks! I'm going to remove this link for now. Still trying to find something
useful to do with that logo.

